# OMG! OMG! *popcorn*



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I FINALLY GOT A YAWN ON CAMERA!

*popcorn*!!!!


ARG! It came out blurry! Darn the camera focus! XD








And the ROOOOOAARRR!









The begginings of squishydom! That hammock he's in is just for him, Ed is too fat to get to it and fit in it..








Trying to hide...








My waffle house...-grr-








I'M GONNA GETCHA!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

He doesn't look like he's going to get anyone any time soon... he looks far too cute - and sleepy - for that :lol:


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Hehehe, he's a grumpy old coot. Takes a nip at anyone but me if he gets the chance. 

But I did take away his favorite nestbox before this picture(the thing had holes in all sides).


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

haha! So much for my judgment on ratty body language :lol:


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha, Ed is a tough one to figure out. Dun worry, cause I can barely tell the difference between hin being sleepy or grumpy.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww the sweeties  loving the yawn


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

LOOOKEET THE TONGUE!! XD Great pics!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha! i love the waffle house picture. that's perfect *chuckles* and the two of them together is an excellent funny story. you got some great pics there.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

such precious pictures!!


----------

